# Firefighter's Thread



## Scott (19 Dec 2005)

Feel free to introduce yourself here, share a few stories and laughs, etc.

I'm an Oilfield Firefighter, Sift Foreman in the Grande Prairie, AB station for HSE Integrated www.hseintegrated.com 

I started in this racket over five years ago with SafetyBOSS www.safetyboss.com and came to HSE when they bought SafetyBOSS's Canadian assets.

Started firefighting as a volunteer in Nova Scotia, went through MUN's firefighting program in 99-00, did a stint at Survival Systems Training in Halifax until hired by SafetyBOSS, now split time between HSE and the Nova Scotia Department of Natural Resources Helitack Crew just until HSE gets our office in Halifax a bit more established.

Been on some good fires in the oilfield, you can see pics at the SafetyBOSS site, also went to the G-8 in Kananaskis for HAZMAT and was on the House River Fire (2002, Ft McMurray area) as well as the fires of BC in 03.





Next?


----------



## PViddy (19 Dec 2005)

hey all,

Well...i am a gonna-be.  

I just finished 3 years of schooling and hold a diploma in fire science with a fire protection major.  I currently have aps into 4 civi dept's and am investigating my options within the CF.  I have felt the heat on several ocassions through my school's fire playground   but i had to pay for that rather than the other way around.

I also own several fire service certificates and accredations.  Looking forward to exchanging and learning a thing or two from whomever contributes.  Their are a few CF FF's floatin around the board that have already helped me out with a bunch of Q's.


cheers

PV


----------



## Scott (20 Dec 2005)

PV, are you going to turn that diploma into a Degree? I am investigating my options, concerning a degree, right now and will do so if it will apply to my current occupation (Meaning I want the bastards to pay for it!!)

Ever think of Industrial?


----------



## PViddy (20 Dec 2005)

Scott,

yes, very.  I have my NFPA 600 and hazmat operations level.  Unfortunatley Ontario industrial fire jobs are not to frequen, nevertheless i am always looking to see what is out there.  Ya, i know their is a couple of universities int the states that i might look at awhile down the road.  Once i get enough experience, i was also want to join the Institution of Fire Engineers.  Scott, i have some really good industrial fire photos if you wanna talk shop.

cheers

PV


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2005)

PV,

www.hseintegrated.com the company I work for, check them out, it's always an option. For some phots of some of the stuff I have been around visit www.safetyboss.com, they have some good shots of blowouts I have been on in the past. They also have some really fun gear!


----------



## PViddy (22 Dec 2005)

Scott,

Thanks for the link.   I will definately send off a resume, sounds like some good training, and definately meet all the criteria.   Do you know if they have an Office in Ontario ? What is the pay like ? i suppose i am looking at the intern position for starters.  Thanks again.

cheers

PV


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> Thanks for the link.   I will definately send off a resume, sounds like some good training, and definately meet all the criteria.   Do you know if they have an Office in Ontario ? What is the pay like ? i suppose i am looking at the intern position for starters.   Thanks again.
> 
> ...



There are offices in Ontario but I don't know if they are recruiting.

Can't really comment on the pay but can say that it is pretty fair and reviews are common.

You should consider the intern position but if you have a 1001 then you should try to just come straight on full time. Sending a detailed resume never hurts. I know there are a few offices in the west that are looking for firefighters, it's just that sometimes, due to needs, we have to recruit experienced men. You never know though.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sdimock (22 Dec 2005)

Hello,

I'm the training officer in a small town volunteer dept., I'm not working towards a full time job at it but enjoy the work.  

Steve


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2005)

Everyone is welcome here, I started as a volunteer and credit the Volunteer with teaching me alot of the "how to" that comes with this job. Still a vast majority of the communities in this country rely on volunteer emergency responders, let's hope the new volunteer bill passes in Ottawa, we all deserve it.


----------



## PViddy (22 Dec 2005)

Man,

I seriously wished i had been raised in a rural community, or reside in one currently.  Rural Dept's are a great way to keep current on skills and participate in an on-going learning process, if you want to do this full time.  

Scott, thanks again for the info, i will investigate it further.  Maybe i'll be moving out west! hah 

Cheers

PV


----------



## Sappo (3 Jan 2006)

Well,

excuse my butting in here.. but i really do have a nagging question for ya'll firemen.

i KNOW we have a thread dedicated to spoofing off the opposing service be it fire/ambulance/police.

but come on, it really IS true about the 'how do you know when a firefighter is in the room, he'll tell you' joke

point in case, today back in class after a hiatius, one of my new classmates is a volunteer firefighter, that is all fine and dandy, but do you know what? I found out (was told) he was a fire fighter before I even knew my professors name.... and i think i found out (was told) the same no less than 4 times during the course of the day.

sorry.. rant over


----------



## Scott (3 Jan 2006)

Well, I guess I am guilty being that my profile says that I am a firefighter. It's a matter of pride, just like yours says you're a policing student, some guys have their CF Unit in their profile and so on.

I am proud to be a firefighter but don't show up at parties spewing "war" stories or anything. I enjoy the job but it is just that, a job. To me it is one that requires alot of a person mentally, physically, etc. I am dedicated and very proud to serve.

Some fellas I have known use it as a pickup line but I have met just as many cops, medics, soldiers, lawyers, etc, etc, etc. that do the same. I'm not trying to say that we get picked on, just that maybe we're the brunt of the jokes made about people who choose to do that. ;D It's all in good fun anyway - those cops and medics that natter at us just want to be firemen really.... >


----------



## PViddy (4 Jan 2006)

C'mon when i was in school, all the Police Foundations students did the same thing! wearing jackets, hat's t'shirts etc. It's all the same...

Now we once did a Fire vs. Police combat challenge for two local charitites in the area, man the Police folks walked home hurtin that day!  >  

cheers

PV


----------



## Sappo (7 Jan 2006)

yea but you know... i just came back in 2nd semester this year for police foundations, as I took of 2nd semester last year.

anyways i've noticed the 'new batch' is all gun-ho, almost 95% have police foundations jackets, pants, hats, sweaters, shirts you name it.

i guess some people just like to really show off what they have (which is funny since proably 90% of the 95% stated have no chance in hell of ever being in any form of law enforcement) 

i am all for being proud of what I accomplish, but I feel that you should be proud of it when you HAVE accomplished it... as in finished what you started.

and hey, when my ass is on fire for some reason you can come save it.. i promise


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Jan 2006)

Sappo said:
			
		

> ...i am all for being proud of what I accomplish, but I feel that you should be proud of it when you HAVE accomplished it... as in finished what you started...



This is the exact Reason why I dont wear anything that say Police or Police Foundations in it on my person..... Im not a Cop yet, Why dress like a wanna be, when I'll be there soon enough. besides... I have Enough Army Related paraphenalia to wear.... Though I could use another ARMY.CA T-Shirt or two......

*runs off to the Army.ca store to blow paycheque....*


----------



## PViddy (10 Jan 2006)

> This is the exact Reason why I dont wear anything that say Police or Police Foundations in it on my person..... Im not a Cop yet, Why dress like a wanna be, when I'll be there soon enough. besides... I have Enough Army Related paraphenalia to wear.... Though I could use another ARMY.CA T-Shirt or two......



Given.

However, when i was in school, it was definately a sense of pride; in my program, my school and the fire service.  Heck, nevermind the t-shirts i had to wear a uniform two days a week when i was training on the fire grounds so it was very much a sense of identity.  We even had inspections! the whole purpose was to get us ready for a job in the fire industry, so they made it very realistic.  It's a pride/esprit de corps thing i guess.

cheers

PV


----------



## Scott (10 Jan 2006)

I wear fire shirts for a couple of reasons.

They were free.

I need to wear a shirt to work.

I don't wear work shirts to the bar, work shirts are usually torn, stained or a combination of both. I wear a hat that says "HSE Integrated" (free) but it says nothing about me being a firefighter. I really don't care if I happen to go into Tim's or the LC with a work shirt on, I'm not trying to let people know what I do, I'm wearing a frickin shirt!


----------



## Sappo (11 Jan 2006)

Aye... i almost wish they made us wear some sort of uniform at school... you should see the slobs that pass for post-secondary students these days. Not to mention when they go out in public wearing the shirts, cursing and swearing at restaurants and acting like no one knows who/what they are.

bah... after doing a course and having to always be 'ON' it makes me wish that they took a more hard-line approach to certain education paths.

an ex o.p.p officer told me 'back in the day' the ontario police college used to be run like that military somewhat, with shouting drill instructors and all that jazz..... oh lord bring it back!


----------



## mpitts (11 Jan 2006)

Ah the never ending bantering between police, fire and paramedics.......may it always continue.... ;D

For all the fire fighters on the post, keep up your good work......glad its you not me , I did a rig rescue and rapel course last year in which a lot of future fire fighters were also taking the course....I didn't realise until after speaking with them how many courses/certifcates etc, a lot of the newer guys have to get just to get hired.

For those of you who are in Law and security or police foundations....not sure what it is called now, and have military experience, the day you head down to OPC in Aylmer you will most likely be disappointed on how it is run.  The ex opp officer is right, it has changed.

Everybody stay safe


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Jan 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Given.
> 
> However, when i was in school, it was definately a sense of pride; in my program, my school and the fire service.  Heck, nevermind the t-shirts i had to wear a uniform two days a week when i was training on the fire grounds so it was very much a sense of identity.  We even had inspections! the whole purpose was to get us ready for a job in the fire industry, so they made it very realistic.  It's a pride/esprit de corps thing i guess.
> 
> ...




From what ive seen there is a big difference between the College Level FF course and the PF Program. the firefighters seems more switched on as a whole... and i dont blame them... they seem to get a hell of alot more relevant hands on training... naturally there are certain things that you obviously cant do in a police foundations program, for Legal reasons... but even still... the closest thing to accual police work I did there was writing a Provincial Offence Ticket for one of my classes.... it sometimes felt like all the program was, was a big cash grab. I did learn a few things I wouldnt otherwise know, but i mean come on... our class didnt even need to pass the PREP to graduate. (granted we were the only year that happened due to the equipment being Broken...) but it was pathetic... we had Bags who couldnt even get to Stage 3 on the Shuttle Run, and who had no chance with any of the restraint sims. or Push/pull test. 

to my understanding (correct me if im wrong.) but at humber the firefighter and paramedic courses require physical tests to get in, as well as once per semester. and its alot more physical then the PREP and 6.5 on the shuttle run....  

also it seemed like humber Paramedic and Fire were getting hands-on Trg. with the respective services as well as ride outs and such.... all PFP got were a few movies and alot of theory, only some of which could accually be applied i think. but thats just MHO.

anywho sorry about the rant. I have no problem with alot of the firefighter and paramedic types wearing the school stuff. ive just found that too often PFP students who advertise the fact tend to do it in a negative way.

Regards

   Josh


----------



## PViddy (12 Jan 2006)

> From what ive seen there is a big difference between the College Level FF course and the PF Program. the firefighters seems more switched on as a whole... and i dont blame them... they seem to get a hell of alot more relevant hands on training... naturally there are certain things that you obviously cant do in a police foundations program, for Legal reasons... but even still... the closest thing to accual police work I did there was writing a Provincial Offence Ticket for one of my classes.... it sometimes felt like all the program was, was a big cash grab. I did learn a few things I wouldnt otherwise know, but i mean come on... our class didnt even need to pass the PREP to graduate. (granted we were the only year that happened due to the equipment being Broken...) but it was pathetic... we had Bags who couldnt even get to Stage 3 on the Shuttle Run, and who had no chance with any of the restraint sims. or Push/pull test.
> 
> to my understanding (correct me if im wrong.) but at humber the firefighter and paramedic courses require physical tests to get in, as well as once per semester. and its alot more physical then the PREP and 6.5 on the shuttle run....
> 
> ...



Josh,

I can agree and sypathize with a lot of what you are saying.  Often times, i felt like my program was a big cash grab.  I had to take calculus and physics courses in a FF program....physics i can see on the fire ground, but calculus....i cannot.  I think it really depends on what program your in.  Most college FF programs are 3 semesters, i was able to get acepted to one that was 3 years long, so we learned a lot of extra stuff, a lot to do with industrial FF and HAZMAT.

To answer the fitness question, the passing mark for my course was a level 10 on the beep test, our teacher would give us bonus marks to run to 12 though, so we always did that   we had to do two fitness tests per semester in which a passing grade of 80 % was required in the course.  I did "Gym class" every semester for three years.  From my standpoint it was fantastic, our Gym teacher was sick and twisted and really pushed us to the limits.

Now, i have seen what the PF students did at my school for fitness testing and *IMHO* comparing it to what we did, it was a joke.  Now i realize every school is different, so take it from there.  We also had our own 6 acre training ground, which the school owned with a bunch of other companies in which tto burn everything imaginable.  Maybe the same could be done with a College offering PF ? maybe make it like a CQB simulator or somthing ? i know a lot of Police forces use the movie simulators with the lazers and all that jazz, just a thought.

cheers

PV


----------



## Sappo (13 Jan 2006)

Ugh... dont even get me started on the actual police type training we do in PFP.

I just about to the point that I am going to get my money back for this semester, and go to another college to continue... simply because this particular campus gives us NOTHING except a few volunteer initiatives.

talking to other students from other campus's who get to go on 2 week long ride-along programs with the local police, things like that... all I would really ask for was a co-op program included... going over grade 8 political structure and first nations history does not make me very happy with where I dropped my money...

Now I understand that these are things that are needed in the world today, an understanding of cultures, and political history. But what I wouldnt give for some REAL police training, something to instill excitement in the class. Right now the most exciting thing we have going is a trip to the morgue. 

WOW.

Forgive my bitterness, does anyone on the board know any really good campus's for co-op terms?


----------



## PViddy (15 Jan 2006)

I think everyone has to take their fair share of not so useful courses.  With some programs (mine), you have to take a certain amount of courses from other areas in order to satisfy the diploma requirements.  it was kinda dumb somtimes...a whole class on college orientation...hahahaha.

I know with the new pre-service-firefighter certificate programs they are running now at almost all collgeges, a co op portion is mandatory, which, i do believe includes ride-a-longs.  I really don't know what College has good PFP's but i have heard good things about Mohawk, Conestoga and Lambton.

cheers

PV


----------



## NSfirefighter (29 Dec 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> Feel free to introduce yourself here, share a few stories and laughs, etc.
> 
> I'm an Oilfield Firefighter, Sift Foreman in the Grande Prairie, AB station for HSE Integrated www.hseintegrated.com
> 
> ...



Im Jorden 

Im with the Lantz Volunteer Fire Dept station 400 I have been a firefighter for going on a year and three months now


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Dec 2007)

NSfirefighter said:
			
		

> Im Jorden
> 
> Im with the Lantz Volunteer Fire Dept station 400 I have been a firefighter for going on a year and three months now



And a Cadet Corporal?? *raised Eyebrow...*


----------



## NSfirefighter (31 Dec 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> And a Cadet Corporal?? *raised Eyebrow...*



i should have been more detailed my dept have junior firefighters and im a jr at the moment and yes im a cadet cpl im also 17 i joined the cadet game a little late


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Jan 2008)

Roger That.

Didnt mean to sound like an arse, but we get the occational wanna-be type on here who doesnt realize Milnet is a lot more then your average Msg Board!

Sounds like a pretty cool deal that Jr Firefighter thing.

at 17 you might want to give some consideration to the Reserves since youre going to age out of cadets sooner then later.. If there is a Army/Navy/Air unit in your area it might be worthwhile.

either way, welcome to milnet.


----------

